# ROME: GOODBYE DOLCEVITA?



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Isek said:


> I went to Pisa and Firenze just 2 months ago and i was very disappointed due to the problems Shezan has shown. Crappy infrastructure all the way, dirty, smelly, black markets everywhere. It seems that most Italian city are suffering big problems.
> 
> Just 15 years ago Spanish cities where miles away from Italian cities in terms of "overall apperance". Now it is vice versa!


explain it to mr. Pincio...
l'm agree with you, and l'm so disappointed as italian about the bad situation of our cities.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Shezan said:


> ^^
> 
> what do you want to demonstrate?
> l think you lost my point of wiew...
> ...


If you don't come from Rome, how can you say that _Rome, actually, has almost everything of this crap_?
I never attacked you.

2 days ago you attacked some roman forumers on Italian Forum (on a thread like this one called SCHIFO A ROMA), the mod closed that thread, and you decided to open this thread on the International Forum to continue the flame.

Bye bye child, continue by yourself.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Pincio said:


> Don't you come from Rome?
> Why do you say Rome is almost everything of this crap?
> Do you know every zone of Rome?
> 
> ...


yup.
l know almost EVERY area of our capital city, Pincio.
even 20 mtrs from Via Veneto (the heart of "classy Rome") you can see lot of garbage on the streets.

you want l post more pix about?

:cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

My parents got a similar impression of Italian cities when they had the grand tour, lots of graffiti and little care for heritage or the public realm. I have never been though so i cant comment, but from my experiance Italians tend to live for now rather than the past and maybe explains some people views.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Pincio said:


> If you don't come from Rome, how can you say that _Rome, actually, has almost everything of this crap_?
> I never attacked you.
> 
> 2 days ago you attacked some roman forumers on Italian Forum (on a thread like this one called SCHIFO A ROMA), the mod closed that thread, and you decided to open this thread on the International Forum to continue the flame.
> ...


ridicolous, as the Pincio style

bye


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

OTHER ROME METRO PICS hno:







IN THE HEART OF ROMEhno:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

MORE PICS ABOUT THE CITY HISTORICAL CENTRE...


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Shezan said:


> ridicolous, as the Pincio style
> 
> bye


That's the true, you are ridicolous


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

edited


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^

DOWNTOWNhno:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

_PINCIO_ PANO


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Shezan said:


> OTHER ROME METRO PICS hno:


This is the old train.

And those are the new ones:





























Shezan said:


> IN THE HEART OF ROMEhno:


This seems a building site


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

hno:


Pincio said:


> This is the old train.
> 
> And those are the new ones:
> 
> ...


those CAF trains pix are not real at all: the trains are already dirty and rapresent just a little part of the whole Rome metropolitan systemhno:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

OK, so we got a Rome hater here, right?


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^

l'm a nothing hater, sir...


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Non potevi continuare a dire la tua sul nostro forum in maniera pacata ed intelligente? Godi nel far fare figure di merda a roma? Se non la odi di certo non l'aiuti con una pubblicità del genere visto che che son problemi che in italia vanno risolti ed in italia vanno affrontati,e tra italiani!l'estero nulla può fare se non indignarsi giustamente per tutto ciò.Cavolo è la capitale,la città più rappresentativa del nostro paese e non merita questo. Ma che infantile e..


imb..


----------



## Zuko (Nov 23, 2007)

I've been to Rome twice and definately that´s not the real "image" of Rome. 

It seems Shezan doesn´t like Rome very much.... How old are you Shezan ??? Grow up


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

boeing777 said:


> Non potevi continuare a dire la tua sul nostro forum in maniera pacata ed intelligente? Godi nel far fare figure di merda a roma? Se non la odi di certo non l'aiuti con una pubblicità del genere visto che che son problemi che in italia vanno risolti ed in italia vanno affrontati,e tra italiani!l'estero nulla può fare se non indignarsi giustamente per tutto ciò.Cavolo è la capitale,la città più rappresentativa del nostro paese e non merita questo. Ma che infantile e..
> 
> 
> imb..


pay attention about insulting people.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Corneoli said:


> I've been to Rome twice and definately that´s not the real "image" of Rome.
> 
> It seems Shezan doesn´t like Rome very much.... How old are you Shezan ??? Grow up


nonono...you lost the point...

l really like Rome and l'm offended about the way is actually threated. that's all.

l hope you understeand the reason of this 3D.

PS_l'm 26


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Corneoli said:


> I've been to Rome twice and definately that´s not the real "image" of Rome.


Are you sure?


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

edited


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^

lMO he's not sure.
many people could think about l'm an hater...l hate Rome.
how can l hate my capital city?
how can l hate such a history heritage and stunning cityscapes?
how can l hate a city that hosted one of the most important empires of our history, a place wich is visited every year by millions pilgrims for the Christian religion?

last time l say the following words: 
l don't hate Rome !!!
l hate the way is threated and the fastly growing urban decay of the last years.

l'm worried, disappointed about people ignore this main aspect, l'm sorry, but is not the right way to ameliorate and improve the real image of this beauty, IMO.

starting from those pix, we can be indignated about everything l tried to show this 3D, if someone will go on insulting me, even in PVT , thanx anyway.

but there's no more silk to "cover up" the reality, gentlemen.

thanks for the attention


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> l think he was drunk...maybe...but let' s wait for my pics: in the 2008 my camera will talk enough.


If you look for sth, eventually you'll find it. 



> how can l hate my capital city?


Every capital is hated by people from other places. 

We kinow Rome is a relatively dirty city, but ALWAYS has its beauty intrigued me more than its dirt and junk.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Shezan said:


> ^^
> 
> l think he was drunk...


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

Come on... is not fair to show only those photos! Rome has got many problems as the other italian cities (and also many other cities in the world). Everybody loves Rome despite those pictures beacuse Roma è Roma (and I'm not a roman citizen, I'm from Milano).

Please Pincio post some wonderful picture of Rome, the universal known one. Thanxs


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Do you wanna see another glitzi-thread of such a city, with licked clean places and everything? I'm glad someone's posting this side of Rome.

You could easily start a thread about Paris, Berlin or London. It's nearly the same problem everywhere, with different tendencies thou.

Proceed, it's quite interesting :applause:


----------



## Miglioraroma (Jun 6, 2007)

*TO SHEZAN*



Shezan said:


> you don' t remember, l used to live in Rome 7 yeras long, now l live in southern italy but l often go to Rome.
> 
> what you want to demonstrate: l'm crazy? l'm liar? the pix are coming from the city downtown, and not from the suburbs...


DER SHEZAN, IT SEEMS TO ME THAT SOME OF YOUR PICTURES HAVE BEEN DIGITALLY RETOUCHED!! 

FOR EXAMPLE THE ONE CALLED "SIDE WALK" (its' Via della Mercede, Rome downtown) LOOKS FALSE.

I will try to go to Via della Mercede as soon as possible and take a photo in the same spot where you took it, and we'll see..

In Italy we say: "Le bugie hanno le gambe corte". Ah, ma tu sei italiano..dimenticavo..e allora perchè ci stiamo scrivendo in inglese..mah

Anche io lotto per una Roma piu' pulita e vivibile, ma parto dalla verità, visto che tengo alla mia credibilità. Tu no?

Ciao.
Martina


----------



## theworldshallcry (Mar 8, 2007)

Why all the hate? Every city has problems.

Chicago:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow, a bit dirty isn't bad, but this is just bad!


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

eklips said:


> Was Rome ever clean?
> 
> We sometimes have this warped and idealistic vision of our cities in the past, thinking that grafiti, trash, working class districts, noisy markets and so on ruin them, transform them into something they never were which is completly false.
> 
> ...


I agree with "Was Rome ever clean?" I think that applies to many cities. We are often too fast in associating in increase in immigrants and multiculture with "the new mess".

However, I love "my" gentrified Marais Paris neighborhood, thank you! It's chic, gay, yuppy, stylish, artsy...etc., without being upscale/posh/boring. I think it fits Paris very well, as Paris is not just immigrants and working class, but also the Paris the world knows or imagines. Personally, I prefer Le Marais to the somewhat chaotic Belleville, which is charming, too, in a different way.

On one hand I think "Is this Rome? And if it is, how disgusting! How can this be in Western Europe? I mean, you see dirty, neglected areas in other major European cities but Rome takes the price for the worse!"

Yet on another side I wonder if these are isolated instances of Rome's ugly side. Did the photographer have to look for these places or did he encounter them often? I've heard people say Paris or London or NYC are dirty yet I don't find those cities as dirty as they made it sound...just instances of something gone neglected a bit too long, or specific areas. So I wonder if upon hearing "OMG, Rome was so dirty" there isn't exaggeration, or just a very high expectation for a city like Rome to be cleaner.

Regardless, some of these pics show a nasty Rome.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

WrathChild said:


> Who cares, it's still beautiful.
> Every city has some some of this




Yes, Rome is still beautiful, every city on earth have these problems.


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

joaquin said:


> i hope milan isnt as crappy


Why you hope?


----------



## dios tanatos (Jun 13, 2006)

Evidently Rome has a much higher quota of "eurotrash" than other European cities...


----------



## archy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

People, you need to see Napoli and than talk about...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

i dont like this threads....

whats the point? make us believe that rome is like that? all the big cities have that.... rome have that... my city have that... your city have that... all the f*ck*n cities have that! 

ofcourse the city of rome isn't like that at all.... all of us could make a thread with crappy streets of all the cities... i think.


----------



## xote (Jun 7, 2007)

I was surprised at how dirty Italian cities seemed when I was in Italy in 2005. But, in general, my home city (New York) is just as bad. So, I almost felt even more at home. :lol:

On that same trip though, I went to Spain, and in comparison to both American and Italian cities, I felt I could eat of the ground!


----------



## xote (Jun 7, 2007)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> i dont like this threads....
> 
> whats the point? make us believe that rome is like that? all the big cities have that.... rome have that... my city have that... your city have that... all the f*ck*n cities have that!
> 
> ofcourse the city of rome isn't like that at all.... all of us could make a thread with crappy streets of all the cities... i think.


Exactly. We should all aspire to Tokyo in terms of cleanliness. :drool:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

interesting... I'm sure that other cities with history such as Athens r dealing with the same problems. I know that my capital has some dirty areas as well. I still adore her unconditionally


----------



## Phthalm (Jun 27, 2007)

I was in Rome for the first time in my life a year and a half ago and I had very low expectations (from what I´ve heard and seen in pictures before) but I was absolutly amazed! What a city! I´ve already been there 2 more times since and I just love Rome more and more. I say you got to visit Rome to get a fair image of this great city. Of course I saw areas that wasn´t the cleanest I´ve seen in my life but the lasting impression I have with me is that Rome is (well, maybe together with Paris) the most beautiful city I´ve ever seen (including Florence and Venice). Naples was a bit of a disappointment for me though, but the scenery around the city, the food (world class! even by Italian standards) and the gorgeous villages around (like Sorrento) more then well compensated for that.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
Mmmm... I understand your problem et:
I suggest you, try to change your point of view!
When you are in Rome always look up.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

La Dolce Vita means The sweet life, the good life, and it refers to a lively and optimistic city, full of pleasures.
In Rome La Dolce vita will never end
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17928391&postcount=1


----------



## TEKKEN (Dec 22, 2007)

Italian cities are so dirty comparing to other european cities and the streets stinks especially Rome and Neaples.It is associal und uncivilized to throw everything to the street.I was in Rome.It is a shame that the italians dont care about their cities and cultural heritage.No wonder the mafia controls everythink and the governments are loosers.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Pincio said:


> La Dolce Vita means The sweet life, the good life, and it refers to a lively and optimistic city, full of pleasures.
> In Rome La Dolce vita will never end
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17928391&postcount=1


it' s better you read the post no. 84: it means how serious is your point of wiew


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Pincio said:


> ^^
> Mmmm... I understand your problem et:
> I suggest you, try to change your point of view!
> When you are in Rome always look up.


so what???

we all know Rome is even this... but don' t forget there' s the other aspect.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Pincio said:


> La Dolce Vita means The sweet life, the good life, and it refers to a lively and optimistic city, full of pleasures.
> In Rome La Dolce vita *will never end*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17928391&postcount=1


never?

*ROME, TODAY*

*Saint Angel Castle, historical center*



*historical center decay*







:bash::bash::bash:






*Via Cavour*


*trash at the forum*


*really important square in historical center*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

*THIS IS NOT THE HISTORICAL CENTER OR DOWNTOWN, BUT IT'S STILL THE CITY OF ROME AND NOT SUBURBS:*

*Rome Pigneto area*


*along the Tiber river*




*Via Casilina area*


*Porta Maggiore, heart of Rome*


*San Basilio, a suburb*


*Fiumicino Airport*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

forumer Pincio posted this gazometer, but it's lighed on just during the "white night", a promoted event by the Mayor of Rome Walter Veltroni.


----------



## Dotty87 (Sep 2, 2007)

Shezan said:


> never?
> *ROME, 1970*


This is Milan (Piazza Duomo) ,not Rome


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Dotty87 said:


> This is Milan (Piazza Duomo) ,not Rome


sorry, l founded this pic on a thumbnail called "Rome, 1970"...:cheers:


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Pincio said:


> This is the old train.
> 
> And those are the new ones:
> 
> ...


I loved watching MobyTV. 

www.mobytv.it


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

ciao italia!


----------



## alec74 (Mar 17, 2006)

Shezan said:


> sorry, l founded this pic on a thumbnail called "Rome, 1970"...:cheers:


And u never care to notice it is not Rome? A city u "claim" to know???
Any roman would have spotted that fake pic miles away..but u...
Anyway, well..u know u all too well in the italian forum..so it comes with no surprise...After all it's not the first fake pic u post....

Well what to say...enjoy ur "mission"...


----------



## alec74 (Mar 17, 2006)

Shezan said:


> hno:
> 
> those CAF trains pix are not real at all: the trains are already dirty and rapresent just a little part of the whole Rome metropolitan systemhno:


So u not only cannot spot a fake pic from a real one...but it's also vice versa...U'r so fantastic....It's always fun to read u...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

alec74 said:


> And u never care to notice it is not Rome? A city u "claim" to know???
> Any roman would have spotted that fake pic miles away..but u...
> Anyway, well..u know u all too well in the italian forum..so it comes with no surprise...After all it's not the first fake pic u post....
> 
> Well what to say...enjoy ur "mission"...


mmm...what a deep speach, dear...

l plain wrote l got confused about that pic, so what...?

pictures are not enaough for you?

tell us how many other fake pics l posted, l think you' re not right about it.

you're just proud about your city shame.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

alec74 said:


> So u not only cannot spot a fake pic from a real one...but it's also vice versa...U'r so fantastic....It's always fun to read u...


don' t worry my dear, l'll soon post some "new" CAF trains l just took today...


----------



## e2ek1el (Jan 4, 2006)

Shezan said:


> never?
> 
> *ROME, TODAY*
> 
> ...


imo these are quite nice, looks like someone is playing with HDR 

i understand why you`re so angry ... but the only problem is that the cleaning service is probably not the best one. But Italy is not Switzerland


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^^^

what's HDR???


----------



## e2ek1el (Jan 4, 2006)

Shezan said:


> ^^^^
> 
> what's HDR???


High dynamic range imaging


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Its true, Rome is the most beautiful city on earth. 
But it suffers from same problems most Southern European cities face - citizens/tourists not respecting the cities.

All the scenes I see of Rome are similar to the issues I see in Athens interms of people not really respecting the cities property. hno:


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

^^ Totally agree. I see Barcelona literally abused by hords of tourists that invade the city everyday. I live very close to the "Sagrada Familia" so I know what I am talking about. I understand that tourism is an excellent source of revenue for the city, but it should be limited somehow when it reaches its "limits"...

Then you get the civilized and respectful tourists as well, of course not all of them are like that. Mostly japanese I have to say


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

Wow, New York is much cleaner than i realized.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Avientu said:


> ^^ Totally agree. I see Barcelona literally abused by hords of tourists that invade the city everyday. I live very close to the "Sagrada Familia" so I know what I am talking about. I understand that tourism is an excellent source of revenue for the city, but it should be limited somehow when it reaches its "limits"...
> 
> Then you get the civilized and respectful tourists as well, of course not all of them are like that. Mostly japanese I have to say


can u guys give examples of such disrespected treatment from tourists? lol


----------



## xote (Jun 7, 2007)

Deanb said:


> can u guys give examples of such disrespected treatment from tourists? lol


Honoring a monument to one of the more well-known victims of an increasingly dictatorial Spain of the early 20th century:



Hush said:


>


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

guys...

actually the "tourists" problem in Rome is not the main one.

the city is living an era of decay extended from the historical downtown center to the great part of suburbs.

pay attention at this picture, you may notice the cigarettes on the sidewalk and the curved road signals, and we' re focalizing the historical center...:


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

I didn't know Rome had such shitty places
But i still like it.
The city got spirit


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

meds said:


> I didn't know Rome had such shitty places
> But i still like it.
> The city got spirit


of course, it is stunning


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Pincio said:


> This is the old train.
> 
> And those are the new ones:
> 
> ...


nope. 

you really know it is one of the most important churches along Via del Corso, the MAIN shopping street of Rome:bash:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

*now another big problem of our capital city: the illegal commerce of fake goods in the streets of shopping or close to important monuments like St. Angel Castle and the Colosseum::bash:*











*random pic of the historical center*


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Shezan said:


> guys...
> pay attention at this picture, you may notice the cigarettes on the sidewalk and the curved road signals, and we' re focalizing the historical center...:


What an absolute disgrace! How can people live in a city with traffic signs so terribly bent? I'm surprised the city doesn't take to the streets and mass protest. The mayor definitely deserves a good spanking! 

Great thread. I never realized how disturbing a bent traffic sign could be...

:sly:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Caustic Window said:


> What an absolute disgrace! How can people live in a city with traffic signs so terribly bent? I'm surprised the city doesn't take to the streets and mass protest. The mayor definitely deserves a good spanking!
> 
> Great thread. I never realized how disturbing a bent traffic sign could be...
> 
> :sly:


bent road signs are *just one *of the thousend decay aspects, actually in Rome...

just one more


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

*another big problem of Rome: the rain*


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

Listen, I'm from Italy but I live in London.
If I'd go round the city with my camera, especially on a Saturday or on a Sunday, I could take similar pics (graffiti, all sort of rubbish on buses, underground, streets, etc) but everybody knows that London is not absolutely that and I love it.
I don't like this thread cos it doesn't give the real image of my beautiful capital at all.
I don't think streets are not looked after cos I've been there lots of time and I remember what u are showing but I also remember the same in my favorite city in Europe, Madrid, or in Lisbon, Barcelona and Paris.
Don't u think, after what I said, it is better to close this thread?Or if u want to keep it open u should create one for others cities!!!
Stop mudding Rome!!!!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

All cities in Europe have neigboorhoods where the grafitti is ruining lots of buildings. I don't mind these in some cases but if they degrade old buildings it's a disgrace. In Southern Europe this seems to be the case in places like Lisbon, Rome, Milano or Barcelona to name a few. But as somebody mentioned cities like London are not much better, a 10 minute walk out of the city will take you into really derelict areas.

In Barcelona there is now an act which bans many uncivic acts (street vendors, graffiti, street drinking etc). Mass tourism has chanced the city such an act can't stop this I'm afraid. In my opinion all the cheap tourist shops on the ramblas are as bad as the uncivic behaviour by many tourists.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Shezan said:


> *another big problem of Rome: the rain*


:rofl:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Shezan said:


> bent road signs are *just one *of the thousend decay aspects, actually in Rome...


Blimey! You're right. Roman rain is even worse! :shocked:


BTW, I am being sarcastic...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

you' re all wrong, guyz...sorry

l'm posting what the real Rome is in last years, l posted pics of historical district, metro, some suburb, other parts of the city, details, airport, and many problems as illegal vendors and the rain, yes.
when it rains Rome becames crowded at all, expecially along the lungotevere (road wich is following the river on both sides), and mr Pincio who smiles a loooot knows that, but he's supporting the actual mayor, so he doesn' t like to focalize on the real image of his, and our capital city problems.

all the best :cheers:


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, the mayor of Roma is trying to gain the top of the italian politic (against Berlusconi), but in my opinion this is not fair... Roman citizens voted him to lead the city not to abandoned it in pursuit of bigger power... This sound as a betrayal.

I prefer the behaviour of Milano mayor... much more consistent with her commitment.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^

agree.

some more Rome's Mayor results:


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this Europe? I don't believe  hno:

Dio mio hno:


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe (Jul 29, 2004)

there are new rules in this sub-forum :


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17539900&postcount=1


*1. Make sure you credit the source of the images, that is photographers name and link for more images. *


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

hno: not the best impression... many places got such stuff though


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

eklips said:


> Was Rome ever clean?
> 
> We sometimes have this warped and idealistic vision of our cities in the past, thinking that grafiti, trash, working class districts, noisy markets and so on ruin them, transform them into something they never were which is completly false.
> 
> ...


There is of cause a point about the keeping of authentic area's. But let's be honest, no city should let itself get like that.

I hate graffiti, and think that punishments should be severe. When they catch the culprits, maybe make them spend a year cleaning them off with nothing but a toothbrush.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Shezan said:


>







This is Via del Moro
January 22, 2008.


----------



## napolit (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrulations Shezan. It is good to know that exist people like you showing problems of the cities, because it is the only way that we can know that and to fight to solve these problems. I have never been in Rome, but I think that it is the city which I would prefer to travel, and I am very happy to know more about this gorgeous city . Grazie, I wish you go on showings us this side of Rome.


----------



## Highzed (Jan 2, 2008)

I think this problem is in all the big cities, and Rome is a big cities with a lot of people, races, immigration... If you check in the same way in new york you will find same situation!!! I was there some years ago, I think a wonderfull city, but under the skyline new york is like that picture of rome...


----------



## pensieroincerto (Jun 25, 2007)

Shezan said:


> *another big problem of Rome: the rain*


Ops, le ultime due foto sono mie, magari sarebbe opportuna la citazione della fonte .......


----------



## Highzed (Jan 2, 2008)

vcoco said:


> Listen, I'm from Italy but I live in London.
> If I'd go round the city with my camera, especially on a Saturday or on a Sunday, I could take similar pics (graffiti, all sort of rubbish on buses, underground, streets, etc) but everybody knows that London is not absolutely that and I love it.
> I don't like this thread cos it doesn't give the real image of my beautiful capital at all.
> I don't think streets are not looked after cos I've been there lots of time and I remember what u are showing but I also remember the same in my favorite city in Europe, Madrid, or in Lisbon, Barcelona and Paris.
> ...


Great words VCOCO, big city is also big problems, and who lives in big international cities can confirm that!
If you want to see clean, order etc you must live in a medium cities or village, like most example in middle Italy...
Shezan is a provincial speaking, I think he never lived really in a big cities...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*NOTE TO ALL THREADS:*

Thanks to everyone who is crediting the photos they post, or at least saying they are taken from various internet sources! However, there remain a number of people who are not doing so.* Perhaps deleting completely unreferenced entries might be the only way to get the attention of these people....* rather than have that happen, please comply with the new crediting rule. If you cannot 
remember where you got the photos from, just say they are not yours but are from Flickr, Photobucket, etc... if you know the exact credit, please supply it as a courtesy to the original photographer! Thank you.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^

the whole pics l posted are all coming from FLICKR and myself, sorry mod.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Rome Fiumicino Airport, today picture by me:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Pincio said:


> This is Via del Moro
> January 22, 2008.


*proof about this via del Moro picture?*


----------



## delirious&zen (Mar 28, 2007)

Shezan said:


> the city of arts, the city of monuments, the city of beauty...the holy and eternal city, is suffering this way on our era.
> 
> what a shame for such a gorgeous place like Rome...
> 
> ...




too much "latin city" :nuts:


----------



## Ago (Mar 20, 2007)

è assurdo che persone tanto dementi vengano lasciate libere di agire in tal modo! 
E' ovvio che le ragioni della creazione di questo 3d siano totalmente controproducenti e faziose. Complimenti all'autore ha acquisito tutto il mio disprezzo!!
e ora non fare l'infuriato che per quello che combini tutti i giorni sei l'ultimo che può permettersi di indignarsi!!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Shezan said:


> ^^
> 
> the whole pics l posted are all coming from FLICKR and myself, sorry mod.


Thanks Shezan... you might consider starting up a new thread in the Urban Showcase section to highlight the photos you took yourself! In the meantime, every time you post someone else's, please remember to credit! :cheers:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Ago said:


> è assurdo che *persone tanto dementi *vengano lasciate libere di agire in tal modo!
> E' ovvio che le ragioni della creazione di questo 3d siano totalmente controproducenti e faziose. Complimenti all'autore ha acquisito tutto il mio disprezzo!!
> e ora non fare l'infuriato che per quello che combini tutti i giorni sei l'ultimo che può permettersi di indignarsi!!!


this is an insult, dear moderator.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Taller said:


> Thanks Shezan... you might consider starting up a new thread in the Urban Showcase section to highlight the photos you took yourself! In the meantime, every time you post someone else's, please remember to credit! :cheers:


you' re welcome, sorry again :cheers:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

website for all people who would like to better know the problems and shames of the italian capital:

WWW.DEGRADODIROMA.WORDPRESS.COM

example pic from the same website:


----------



## Highzed (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I repeat Shezan, you are speaking like a provincialist.You are speaking like young people coming from small villages in a big city like Rome first time... Big cities are also that in your pictures! Sad, it should not be so...but it is. New york, Paris, London... has many corner with ambiental degrade like Rome. It seems you are in fight with Rome...what's your problem? Veltroni (major)?


----------

